

NJ Inventor Builds World's 'Worst' Alarm Clock - eplanit
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KX7ZenkgxiE&feature=player_embedded

======
kaolinite
I built a similar tool. I wrote a GTK app that runs on my desktop machine and
puts an application indicator into the panel, from which I can set alarms and
turn them off. It connects to a netbook in my bedroom which, via cron, plays a
sound repeatedly until I get up, go to my main PC in the living room and turn
off the alarm. However, I've found that a lot of the time I'll just go
straight back to bed...

